# Things A Fat Girl Would Like To Be Able To Say



## superodalisque (Apr 13, 2009)

okay we complain a lot and for good reason most times. what are some situations you'd like to see happen to make your fatday better?

mine is:

this seat has so much extra space in it. i'm so comfy when my rolls are not crushed!


----------



## Ruffie (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine is
I am so pleased to be treated with respect by the medical and insurance professionals when accessing them for my needs.
Ruth


----------



## Weeze (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you for not whining about having to go into "the fat girls store" when we go to the mall


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 14, 2009)

superodalisque said:


> okay we complain a lot and for good reason most times. what are some situations you'd like to see happen to make your fatday better?
> 
> mine is:
> 
> this seat has so much extra space in it. i'm so comfy when my rolls are not crushed!


This actually happened to me, and I could hardly believe it. Just before Christmas my husband's company took some of their clients to The Melting Pot for dinner, and both Art & I were invited. Each booth was in a rounded L shape around the fondue table. Three of our party sat in one booth, three in the booth directly across the aisle from it, and we requested an armless chair for me to sit at the open side of one booth. For once, I had nice roomy seating while everyone else was packed like sardines. Usually it's the exact opposite. The other people in our party were average size, and at one point one of the other women commented how snug those booths were.

She: "Gee, we're packed pretty tightly in this booth. But look at Sue, she has all kinds of space."
Me: "I've waited all my life for a situation like this."


----------



## mossystate (Apr 14, 2009)

bbwforumbbwforumbbwforum


----------



## BeachLovinBBW (Apr 14, 2009)

How 'bout being able to say to ANYONE "Your outfit is so cute! Where did you get it?" and then actually being able to go get it for yourself. Ahhh, good dreams!!!


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 14, 2009)

"no ma'am, you wont have to pay for a second seat when you fly our airline--we are size friendly."

I say nothing, cos I have fainted at hearing this.


----------



## QueenB (Apr 14, 2009)

"there are so many cute clothes to choose from! and so cheap, too! (and they are so flattering, carry my size, etc.)"


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 14, 2009)

"The tour of this castle/museum/historic place will be conducted at a speed EVERYONE can keep up at. We've got all the time in the world. Please walk slowly and stop to examine every crevice in the wall on your way."

(That's something I'd like to hear, not something I'd like to say - but close enough. You get my drift.)


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 14, 2009)

I'd like to say that this thread would be perfect for *a BBW forum*. 

And... that I'm so happy that there are people who don't buy into the anti-fat hoopla and who aren't afraid to love and respect fat people.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 14, 2009)

It feels so great not to have created forest fires with my inner thighs! Aaaahhhh, living life chafe free is sweet.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 14, 2009)

ashmamma84 said:


> It feels so great not to have created forest fires with my inner thighs! Aaaahhhh, living life chafe free is sweet.


And on the same note....



"These new corduroy pants are so _quiet_!"


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 14, 2009)

Carrie said:


> And on the same note....
> 
> 
> 
> "These new corduroy pants are so _quiet_!"



 Yeah, it'd be nice if people couldn't here me from a mile away...


----------



## olwen (Apr 15, 2009)

I'd like to be able to say "That chick in that magazine looks exactly like me. That dress will fit perfectly on me."


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

QueenB said:


> "there are so many cute clothes to choose from! and so cheap, too! (and they are so flattering, carry my size, etc.)"




Most Deffinately THIS one!


" $5 For this AMAZING Top? OH AND LOOK! It makes me look so soft and sensual too! so Feminine! ... .not like trash!" 

Along those lines, too.


ALSO: 

" Like, Oh. My. Godzilla. I Just LOVE The fact I can go to any store and try on clothes like the thinner people! "


----------



## kittencat (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG this Prada Skirt fits Perfect!oh 20 bucks?sold

-Cat


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 15, 2009)

"I'm going to try on this dress / coat / bikini / pair of pants / shirt / top / skirt / evening wear / blouse / jacket / anyfuckingpieceofclothing AT THE FREAKING STORE TO SEE IF IT FITS"


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 15, 2009)

"I'd like to thank the Academy/Guild/Fans for voting for me in this amazing romantic/ingenue/ NON-CHARACTER ROLE where I actually ended up getting the job, dog AND the amazingly hot guy.

I'm proud to be representing for the fat girls, and, Yes, I will accept more STARRING roles like this on television, Broadway and on a big screen near you...coming soon! Oh, and I will also be on your radio and shaking my ass in your music videos, on my own terms.

Also, thanks God, mom and whoever invented bacon."


Someday... :batting:


----------



## katherine22 (Apr 15, 2009)

I just don't let anyone kiss my fat ass!


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 15, 2009)

"Dont be shy, have a goooooood look at what's in my shopping basket / on my plate / what I select from the buffet"


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Apr 15, 2009)

"Oh my gosh, those boots are stunning.....and they fit right up my calf without a problem"


----------



## Keb (Apr 15, 2009)

"Me? Prettiest girl here? Nah...but thank you, sir, and sure, I'd love to go out with you Friday night."

Oh, and: "We've started carrying shoes up to size 14ww in the store. In every style. Take your pick!" is what I'd love to hear.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 15, 2009)

BeaBea said:


> "Dont be shy, have a goooooood look at what's in my shopping basket / on my plate / what I select from the buffet"



I HAVE said this to looky-loos,who tend to be judgmental in regard to what I have in my shopping basket, on my plate or what I select at a buffet. 
I've even had someone come up to me in the chip aisle at the grocery store and remove the chips from my basket with a condescending glare and a comment like "Do you REALLY need these?" I ALWAYS answer with "When you pay for my groceries, you can tell me what to buy." and then I put the chips back in my cart with an additional bag, just to make my point.


----------



## kayrae (Apr 15, 2009)

this is also my dream.



QueenB said:


> "there are so many cute clothes to choose from! and so cheap, too! (and they are so flattering, carry my size, etc.)"


----------



## BeaBea (Apr 16, 2009)

"Me, a Model? No, I'm far too thin"


----------



## steely (Apr 17, 2009)

How nice to be treated no differently than anyone else!


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 17, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> "I'd like to thank the Academy/Guild/Fans for voting for me in this amazing romantic/ingenue/ NON-CHARACTER ROLE where I actually ended up getting the job, dog AND the amazingly hot guy.
> 
> I'm proud to be representing for the fat girls, and, Yes, I will accept more STARRING roles like this on television, Broadway and on a big screen near you...coming soon! Oh, and I will also be on your radio and shaking my ass in your music videos, on my own terms.
> 
> ...



I think Camryn Manheim already did this?


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 17, 2009)

I would love to say when ordering dinner, "Oh and hold the calories"


----------



## Weeze (Apr 17, 2009)

Let's go bikini shopping!


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 17, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> I think Camryn Manheim already did this?



Meh...I wouldn't exactly call her an ingenue. Don't get me wrong. I love her and she actually responded to an e-mail I sent, so I will forever defend her lol. But I'm talking like... Putting a fat girl in, say...Julia Stiles' role in _10 Things I Hate About You_, or...Having a fat Elphaba in _Wicked_. or even MORE edgy, a Fat Maureen or Mimi in _Rent_.

Camryn is a Star, but not because she generally plays a Starring Role. Her ability shines though whatever, especially when she's playing roles like Virginia Cranehill (Naked Fatty!) in _The Road to Wellville_ etc,. which is one of the WORST flippin moves of all time. UGH.

I guess that I don't need it to be "...For All the Fat Girls" because that makes you differentiate between the fatties and non-fatties. I just need it to be for ALL the girls, and have the roles cast on the ability(Acting, physical, whatever) of the actor rather than the ability of the producers to cash in faster with a skinny chick just because its easier.


----------



## olwen (Apr 19, 2009)

I would love to hear my gym say "By popular demand: we now have pilates classes just for fat folks." I get really pissed when half the forms are in positions my belly and boobs just won't let me get into. So I just sit there while the rest of the class is gettin their workout on.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 19, 2009)

olwen said:


> I would love to hear my gym say "By popular demand: we now have pilates classes just for fat folks." I get really pissed when half the forms are in positions my belly and boobs just won't let me get into. So I just sit there while the rest of the class is gettin their workout on.


I've always thought there's something crazy-ironic about the fact that a lot of workout equipment has weight or size limits.


----------



## olwen (Apr 19, 2009)

Carrie said:


> I've always thought there's something crazy-ironic about the fact that a lot of workout equipment has weight or size limits.



YES! That makes me mad too! I wrote to Precor once to complain about their new elliptical design. It wasn't wide enough, and the arms kept hitting me in the shoulders. A few weeks ago, I saw that they built in a feature where you could turn the arms off. Much better. I can only hope that some other people complained about it too.


----------



## Carrie (Apr 19, 2009)

olwen said:


> YES! That makes me mad too! I wrote to Precor once to complain about their new elliptical design. It wasn't wide enough, and the arms kept hitting me in the shoulders. A few weeks ago, I saw that they built in a feature where you could turn the arms off. Much better. I can only hope that some other people complained about it too.


Wow, that's so cool that you actually wrote to them and expressed yourself, rather than just griping, as so many people do (present company - me - included!). And look what it got you! Nicely done. :bow:


----------



## olwen (Apr 19, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Wow, that's so cool that you actually wrote to them and expressed yourself, rather than just griping, as so many people do (present company - me - included!). And look what it got you! Nicely done. :bow:



:blush: I can't imagine that one compliant letter would have made them change their minds, but thanks all the same.


----------



## ssbwjedisweetheart (Apr 19, 2009)

You will fit in all the rides and the safty bar will go down and not hurt your belly.


----------



## Tracy (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes you can ravish my body and kiss me from head to toe and every place in between.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 9, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> Meh...I wouldn't exactly call her an ingenue. Don't get me wrong. I love her and she actually responded to an e-mail I sent, so I will forever defend her lol. But I'm talking like... Putting a fat girl in, say...Julia Stiles' role in _10 Things I Hate About You_, or...Having a fat Elphaba in _Wicked_. or even MORE edgy, a Fat Maureen or Mimi in _Rent_.
> 
> Camryn is a Star, but not because she generally plays a Starring Role. Her ability shines though whatever, especially when she's playing roles like Virginia Cranehill (Naked Fatty!) in _The Road to Wellville_ etc,. which is one of the WORST flippin moves of all time. UGH.
> 
> I guess that I don't need it to be "...For All the Fat Girls" because that makes you differentiate between the fatties and non-fatties. I just need it to be for ALL the girls, and have the roles cast on the ability(Acting, physical, whatever) of the actor rather than the ability of the producers to cash in faster with a skinny chick just because its easier.



Agreed. I was cast in a romantic role in a student film, and the director's professor told him to replace me with what was later described to me as a "more conventionally attractive" woman.

I am a good actress. My boyfriend at the time was playing my love interest. This was a part I could do in my sleep (the film was a modernization of the Persephone/Hades myth, I'm Pagan and consider Persephone my matron goddess). 

Fortunately, the director and I are close friends, and he didn't listen to his professor.

Unfortunately, after we shot it, the film got exposed to light and ruined. Oh well. :doh:

But yeah. I've been acting (on an amateur level) since I was 13, and that's been, to date, the only time I've been cast as a character with a love interest-- and I got the part through favoritism.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 9, 2009)

*runs back in*

I guess I'm in a unique position, considering that if I lost weight, I'd end up with _more_ roles.

WHACKITY SHMACKITY DOOOOOO!


(read it out loud)


----------



## Tania (Jul 9, 2009)

StarWitness: LOL.



Carrie said:


> I've always thought there's something crazy-ironic about the fact that a lot of workout equipment has weight or size limits.



Seriously. I remember my left arm being too big for the butterfly machine at Curves. Oh, and my thighs barely fit into the leg machine, whatever that's called.


----------



## Grandi Floras (Jul 10, 2009)

How many times do I have to tell you, I want romance and a loving relationship with a good man, not just sex that is over in 5 minutes......


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 10, 2009)

Why yes, we do have cute work out clothes/running clothes/biking shorts in your size, and made for your body (as opposed to just the same designs for the skinny ladies in a larger size).


----------



## Suze (Jul 10, 2009)

-Aren't the fat girl singing thing starting to get a little old?


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 10, 2009)

I would like to say "Yes, I AM going to have a second plate of dinner, seconds of both, please!.. You got a problem with that?!"

and when I'm in the grocery store at the checkout counter with other customers looking at my basket, I would like to say..


"Yup, I'm buying this ice cream, candy and chips, so kindly stop staring at my purchases and mind your own business!"


----------



## Friday (Jul 12, 2009)

We have extra long seat belts on all our planes. The cost is minimal and worth it for the comfort of all our passengers.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 12, 2009)

These "wide leg" pants really *do* fit my wide legs!






[As opposed to someone who has toothpick thighs but *thinks* they're huge]

P.S. I actually have pictures of this real-world phenomenon. I won't post them here or some guy will wank over them and then post him on his foreign website.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 12, 2009)

why yes you can go on our super fast amazing ride, we have made the seats and harnesses any size or shape


----------



## katorade (Jul 12, 2009)

It's only 12 flights of stairs.


----------



## olwen (Jul 12, 2009)

katorade said:


> It's only 12 flights of stairs.



LOL, AMEN! or how bout "I'll be back in a sec, I just have to _run _up the stairs to get something," and actually mean it.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Jul 12, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> "Oh my gosh, those boots are stunning.....and they fit right up my calf without a problem"



ahhahah, I have some tips for you!

*meditation/prayer lol
*low blood pressure
*reduce salt intake!!
*drink coffee (natural diuretic) the day before the night you'll be putting them on 
*walk around a while (putting on high boots at the end of a day stuck on your ass is gonna' be trouble with a zipper whether they're worn in or not lol there will be colorful cursing and chipping of nailpolish and possibly a boot hurled through one of your windows in utter frustration)
*keep your legs raised above your heart or head, if possible, for an hour beforehand... I listen to music upsidedown or read or just relax (with my feet up against the wall at a 90 degree angle like a looney lol but it works!


----------



## CamileL (Jul 12, 2009)

1) Random stranger "You're pretty."

First time I heard that I nearly walked into a pole.

2) "My boyfriend is with me because he likes my personality. That I'm black, fat, and have nice knockers have nothing to do with it."

I've only said the part about the boobs so far. But people who think he's with me either because he has a black or fat fetish (or both) annoy me.


----------



## Geektastic1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Things I want to hear at an outdoor clothing store: 

"Yes, we have Carhartt's for women in short plus sizes, as well as chest waders that will be short enough for you as well as wide enough to fit your hips. Enjoy your fishing trip!"

"Here are some great, durable cargo pants in a petite 3X. They're even on sale today!"

"We have lots of quality rain gear in your size as well. We have them in all different colors. At this store, you're not stuck choosing between one puke-inducing, inferiorly-constructed, expensive, floral-print lavender jacket in women's 2X or a few different black or navy ones in men's 1X that you have to squinch and squeeze over your hips and chest and then roll up the sleeves and hood several inches."

"Check out these wonderful, moisture-wicking, comfortable sports bras and base layers in your size. These are really great for an active woman like you who bikes a lot."


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 13, 2009)

We carry lots of bras in stock that are pretty, sexy, and feminine, and they won't dig into your shoulders or roll up around the bottom band and the underwires will not poke up when you sit down and they get pressed up by your belly. Oh, and they come in a wide vartiety of sizes without special ordering!


----------



## Weeze (Jul 14, 2009)

That doctor was so sweet, I think he really took my concerns into consideration instead of blowing them off just because i'm fat.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 14, 2009)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> "Oh my gosh, those boots are stunning.....and they fit right up my calf without a problem"





Fyreflyintheskye said:


> [F]ahhahah, I have some tips for you!
> 
> *meditation/prayer lol
> *low blood pressure
> ...



*Fire while I'm sure your tips will be helpful to some here, I believe Missy, myself and damn near every other wide calf/ wide thigh female here would (or do) consider having to resort to any of the above on a regular basis to just put on a pair of boots "a problem".

I would love to be able to just walk into any shoe store any freaking time of the day I want to and be able to try on any footwear without having to drink coffee the day before confused: I drink coffee nearly every day) and/or put my feet up for an hour (what average woman has the time or the place in the middle of the workday?) to do so and be able say "Yes! These are gorgeous and fit great! I'll take them!" and that is just shoes. To be able to do so with boots would be an angelic choir worthy godsend. *


----------



## Crystal (Jul 14, 2009)

"Why yes! You can ride all the awesome rollercoasters at Cedar Point regardless of your size!"

"We have cute, sexy bras in every size imaginable, all at affordable prices!"

"No, of course no one is going to stare at you while you're walking around the pool in your bathing suit! You're just like the rest of us!"


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 22, 2009)

Oh, I'll just walk the mile to work.

[Pfft, this weather is insane.]


----------



## Tooz (Jul 23, 2009)

"Wow, this shirt doesn't ride up at all!"


----------



## Crystal (Jul 23, 2009)

"Wow. My legs don't rub together at ALL under this skirt!"


----------



## Weeze (Jul 23, 2009)

Wow! I can actually wear t-shirts that are cut for the female form, instead of having to wear guy's shirts just because they're cut big enough. I look girly!


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 23, 2009)

Yes ma'am, our public restroom does have all handicapped stalls...for your comfort!

(*note...I'm not handicapped...I just prefer the larger stall and not having to bang my elbows on the wall when I wipe...)


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 23, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> "Wow. My legs don't rub together at ALL under this skirt!"



Spanx cures this and I say that allll the time.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 24, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Spanx cures this and I say that allll the time.



I can't believe I've never managed to pick up any Spanx. I've gotta get me some for all these skirts I have, but never wear, because my legs rub together.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 24, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I can't believe I've never managed to pick up any Spanx. I've gotta get me some for all these skirts I have, but never wear, because my legs rub together.



I never get chub rub!


----------



## olwen (Jul 25, 2009)

Something I'd like to be able to say: How awesome is it that none of us ever have any emotional baggage that makes like harder than it needs to be.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> I can't believe I've never managed to pick up any Spanx. I've gotta get me some for all these skirts I have, but never wear, because my legs rub together.



I can't wear a skirt or dress w/ out lycra underneath. I hate having my thighs touch. That's why I always wear capri's or pants to bed too.

Things I'd like to say:

"booth for two please"
"does this come in a smaller size?"
"wow these movie theatre seats are super comfy"
"i'll be there after my 5 mile jog"


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 25, 2009)

"I went into Aldo today and all of there heels fit comfortably and looked super awesome on my feet!"

"These rain boots are a little big on my calfs."


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 25, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I never get chub rub!



Me neither. I used to when I was BBW sized but since becoming SS sized the problem solved itself 

Tracey xx


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 25, 2009)

Hahaha. This. ^^^^


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 25, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> "wow these movie theatre seats are super comfy"



I love the theater here. The seats are huge and the armrests move! I love that I can sit super close to my boyfriend.


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 25, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> I love the theater here. The seats are huge and the armrests move! I love that I can sit super close to my boyfriend.



We have theatre's that the armrests come up too. I love snuggle seats!!! 

I would just love to be able to go to ANY movie theatre and not have to worry if I'm gonna be able to fit into a seat.


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 26, 2009)

indy500tchr said:


> We have theatre's that the armrests come up too. I love snuggle seats!!!
> 
> I would just love to be able to go to ANY movie theatre and not have to worry if I'm gonna be able to fit into a seat.



*WOW! These stadium seats are NICE! Even in my big heavy winter coat I am comfy. Go (TEAM)!*


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 26, 2009)

My snark for the day:

I met this great guy on Dims, and he hasn't ever dated/slept with ANYONE else from there!


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 26, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> My snark for the day:
> 
> I met this great guy on Dims, and he hasn't ever dated/slept with ANYONE else from there!



HAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 26, 2009)

Of course we have that in the size and color you want! Please have a seat in the big soft chair in the dressing room while I get those clothes. I'll pick out a few other items that will look great on you. Don't forget the free cookies, right be our espresso stand...also free.


----------



## superodalisque (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> My snark for the day:
> 
> I met this great guy on Dims, and he hasn't ever dated/slept with ANYONE else from there!



and add--does not plan to to that. ha! that will be the day lol sorry my bitter sarcasm is showing:blush:


----------



## comaseason (Jul 27, 2009)

"Sweet! An entire rack of 42 B."

"This tank top/cami doesn't ride up at all!"

"Wow, I don't need a huge set of David Duchovny's to fill out the top of this 22/24 shirt."

"I'm going to spend my entire paycheck on liquor, cake and chips."


----------



## Tau (Jul 27, 2009)

"OMG, check out how gorgeous these 44 DD bras are! And they aren't beige!"
"I found a store that sells superhot, heartbreakingly beautiful dresses in my size!"
"I've had so much mind numbing, bed rattling, dirty-bad-wrong, deliciously nasty sex I don't think I'll be able to get it up for another year at least!"


----------



## Tau (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> My snark for the day:
> 
> I met this great guy on Dims, and he hasn't ever dated/slept with ANYONE else from there!



Oh, I died!!! I just...this was a thing of beauty!!!


----------



## Tau (Jul 27, 2009)

AshleyEileen said:


> Spanx cures this and I say that allll the time.



What is this Spanx? *Googles*


----------



## BeaBea (Jul 27, 2009)

Thank you for considering the effect that my weight will have on the prescription you've written and amending it accordingly Doctor, that was both thoughtful AND professional!

Tracey


----------



## mossystate (Jul 27, 2009)

Look at all the beautiful clothing that is not just about what is trendy. Look at all the wonderful fabric and the choice of sleeve lengths...cut...quality. Look at the classy clothing.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 27, 2009)

Sweet Tooth said:


> My snark for the day:
> 
> I met this great guy on Dims, and he hasn't ever dated/slept with ANYONE else from there!




:doh:

Wishful thinking...


----------



## crayola box (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow great answers everyone!

After reading everyone's wants I tried coming up with a few of my own, and was surprised that i was drawing a blank. 

After thinking about it I think this is because what I most want is to live in a world where all these things (clothing selection, larger seats, compassionate doctors etc.) are so common place and widespread that it never occurs to me to say anything because its the norm and we are so used to it that we take it for granted.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow. Where do YOU live?


----------



## crayola box (Jul 28, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow. Where do YOU live?



Lol, sorry I guess my post wasn't that clear. I didn't mean I want for nothing, just that I wish these things existed such that we wouldn't even have to give them a second thought, let alone say anything. For example I am sure if all stores carried a much bigger selection of sizes, we would never have the need to say "I'm so glad this gorgeous dress comes in my size" because it would seem as natural and easy as finding a size 6. Yeah wishful thinking and kind of a tangent stating the obvious but I swear it made sense when I first thought it :blush:

Hehe as for your question, I live in NYC, so hardly a fatty utopia, but...I like it anyway


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jul 28, 2009)

Hahaha, okay, that makes sense.  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm starving!

Without getting looks like I'm crazy.


----------



## Crystal (Jul 29, 2009)

"I love wearing my boyfriend's shirts, too. They're so comfy and so big on me and they smell so comforting."


----------



## Weeze (Jul 29, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I'm starving!
> 
> Without getting looks like I'm crazy.



This.
Oh my god.
Yes.


----------



## TallFatSue (Aug 4, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I'm starving!
> 
> Without getting looks like I'm crazy.


Definitely! :eat2:

And speaking as a cog in the machinery of corporate America, I'd love to hear....
Flunkie: "Why do you have her in charge? She's so fat!"
Big Boss: "Because she's the most productive worker in our company, that's why. Find out what she eats and give some to everyone!"


----------



## Star Struck (Aug 4, 2009)

QueenB said:


> "there are so many cute clothes to choose from! and so cheap, too! (and they are so flattering, carry my size, etc.)"



They have a lot of cute/cheap clothes ONLINE but never in the darn stores so I have to agree with you on this one


----------



## bigmac (Aug 9, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> I HAVE said this to looky-loos,who tend to be judgmental in regard to what I have in my shopping basket, on my plate or what I select at a buffet.
> I've even had someone come up to me in the chip aisle at the grocery store and remove the chips from my basket with a condescending glare and a comment like "Do you REALLY need these?" I ALWAYS answer with "*When you pay for my groceries, you can tell me what to buy*." and then I put the chips back in my cart with an additional bag, just to make my point.



Kudos to you for coming up with a direct, yet polite response. I fear I may not have behaved like such a lady in the same situation. What makes people think its OK to do stuff like that??? 

Back to the topic however: I'd like to say to my kids "Roller coasters?? I LOVE Roller coasters!! How about we head down to Six Flags this Saturday!!"
**Note : Posted by Petunia805 - NOT bigmac. He's not a lady at all.


----------



## bigmac (Aug 11, 2009)

Babe sign in under your own password if your going to post.


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 11, 2009)

Can I rep you all?! This has to be the funniest thread on Dims!


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 11, 2009)

"This cute, stylish and sexy outfit? Yeah, I bought it right here in Canada! The bra and panties too! No, it wasn't the price of a small country! There were lots of sizes and colours available right in the store!"


----------



## Hathor (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd like to walk into my favorite full time salon and say, "Yes, I'd love to get a full body massage, mud wrap, facial, leg wax, and brazilian all while laying on a more comfortable table that doesn't hurt my back."


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 18, 2009)

"Wow, these airplane seats are so nice and roomy!"


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 18, 2009)

Said to a waiter...
"That hot sexy guy bought me a drink AND nachos? Tell him to get his ass over here and talk to me."


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 19, 2009)

comaseason said:


> "Sweet! An entire rack of 42 B."



Aaaaaaa--men!!

I would love...

"wow, this normal sized bath towel fits around me completely and half my body isn't hanging out of it when I get out of the shower! I even have a second hand to carry out my dirty clothes! How cool!"


----------



## Lovelyone (Aug 19, 2009)

oh yes, I love that homes are now mandatoried to have doublewide bathtubs for comfort of the fat girl.:wubu:


----------



## steely (Aug 19, 2009)

Lovelyone said:


> oh yes, I love that homes are now mandatoried to have doublewide bathtubs for comfort of the fat girl.:wubu:



Ooooo yes, this and showers, too!


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 19, 2009)

i havent taken a bath in years lol, just showers... my thighs would probably suction to the sides of the tub and I would never be able to get out.


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 20, 2009)

"Oh, look, these jeans that fit my hips/waist don't have extra material that goes way past my feet and drags on the ground! It's plus size AND petite!"

"He said I'm beautiful and I actually _believed_ him."
I've said this once...

"When he touched it, I sucked it in, and he said "No, stop that. Don't." and gently rubbed on my belly."
It makes my chest hurt thinking about it, but it's happened once.

"Heh, yes, that is _my_ boyfriend. And no, he doesn't think he can do better."


----------



## Paquito (Aug 21, 2009)

NemoVolo said:


> "Oh, look, these jeans that fit my hips/waist don't have extra material that goes way past my feet and drags on the ground! It's plus size AND petite!"
> 
> 
> 
> > I know its a post for fat girls, but I'd like to reiterate this for the menz. I'd pretty much have to be at least 6 inches taller to properly fit in my size for pants, jeans, etc. Hell, shorts for me hit half-calf. I don't need a big and tall store, a big and short store would be more appropriate.


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 21, 2009)

free2beme04 said:


> I know its a post for fat girls, but I'd like to reiterate this for the menz. I'd pretty much have to be at least 6 inches taller to properly fit in my size for pants, jeans, etc. Hell, shorts for me hit half-calf. I don't need a big and tall store, a big and short store would be more appropriate.



Shorts for me hit below the knee and capris fit like pants are supposed to. It's ridiculous. I end up walking on the bottoms of my jeans/pants to the point they fall down if I go upstairs :doh:


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

NemoVolo said:


> Shorts for me hit below the knee and capris fit like pants are supposed to. It's ridiculous. I end up walking on the bottoms of my jeans/pants to the point they fall down if I go upstairs :doh:



This is funny because I am tall and the same exact thing happens to me with shorts and pants. I am constantly loosing my pants when I walk up stairs. The only thing that fits right are capris. It's crazy. I should not have that problem.


----------



## Cors (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think it is a big girl thing. I am not short either (5'5") and have to hack at least 4" off my regular jeans and 1.5" or so off my petites.


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 21, 2009)

steely said:


> This is funny because I am tall and the same exact thing happens to me with shorts and pants. I am constantly loosing my pants when I walk up stairs. The only thing that fits right are capris. It's crazy. I should not have that problem.



It happens to you tall people? Now I have no hope of keeping my pants up :doh:

Although I have been told it's cute that I have 5-6 inches of material pooled around my feet


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

NemoVolo said:


> It happens to you tall people? Now I have no hope of keeping my pants up :doh:
> 
> Although I have been told it's cute that I have 5-6 inches of material pooled around my feet



I'm 5'10" and it's not going to be cute when I'm standing on the stairs with my pants around my knees. LOL


----------



## mossystate (Aug 21, 2009)

STFU.

Oh...wait...I already say that.


Nevermind.


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 21, 2009)

steely said:


> I'm 5'10" and it's not going to be cute when I'm standing on the stairs with my pants around my knees. LOL



I'm 5'2". And I meant the leftover material that pools around my feet, not the entire pants!


----------



## steely (Aug 21, 2009)

NemoVolo said:


> I'm 5'2". And I meant the leftover material that pools around my feet, not the entire pants!



You're lucky, it hasn't happened yet but any day now.


----------



## NemoVolo (Aug 21, 2009)

steely said:


> You're lucky, it hasn't happened yet but any day now.



I usually manage to make it up the stairs before they completely fall off. However, if they do fall off, I just feel better. It means I've lost enough weight that they're too big. (I don't mind being big, I'd just like to fit clothes a little better. Not actively losing though. Yum, food.)


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 22, 2009)

yeah a lot of brands of jeans think, oh well since you're fat, you must be at least 6 feet tall!

That's not how it works lol...


----------



## katherine22 (Aug 22, 2009)

Tau said:


> "OMG, check out how gorgeous these 44 DD bras are! And they aren't beige!"
> "I found a store that sells superhot, heartbreakingly beautiful dresses in my size!"
> "I've had so much mind numbing, bed rattling, dirty-bad-wrong, deliciously nasty sex I don't think I'll be able to get it up for another year at least!"



Do one for the team!!!!


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 22, 2009)

"I can't believe all of these gorgeous shoes are extra wide and above a size 9! Wow-wee!"


----------



## steely (Aug 23, 2009)

msbard90 said:


> yeah a lot of brands of jeans think, oh well since you're fat, you must be at least 6 feet tall!
> 
> That's not how it works lol...



This is exactly it. Although I am 6 feet tall, I still have 4 inches if fabric under my feet....


----------



## rainyday (Aug 23, 2009)

"You could fit two of me in this chair!" (vs. "I'd be more comfortable if I could put two of these chairs together and sit on both.")



Those little actresses on late night TV who only use up half of the guest chair beside Conan (or Dave or Jimmy) are a wonder to me.


----------



## Cors (Aug 23, 2009)

steely said:


> This is exactly it. Although I am 6 feet tall, I still have 4 inches if fabric under my feet....



Haha, think about 5'11" models (or drag queens) in 5" heels. 

36" inseams are annoying, but it is easier for us to hem than for tall girls to find matching fabric they can attach seamlessly to the bottom. 

I don't understand why people walk around with inches of fabric under them. It looks awful, trips you up and one can only imagine just how disgusting the hems get (think icky public loo floors). If you can't sew and can't afford a professional hem job (£10 per pair here), try fabric glue. If anything, tuck the excess fabric in or roll the cuffs up. :doh:


----------



## crystalayers1989 (Aug 24, 2009)

"You'll never eat all that" LOL


----------



## olwen (Aug 24, 2009)

I love how my boobs are not a magnet for food. My shirts never get messed up like that.


----------



## msbard90 (Aug 24, 2009)

olwen said:


> I love how my boobs are not a magnet for food. My shirts never get messed up like that.



haha some rather large lady scoffed at me at olive garden because I was trying to remove a stain off of my boobs..... LIKE IT NEVER EVER HAPPENED TO HER??!!! stfu pfft....


----------



## Friday (Aug 30, 2009)

Cors said:


> ...If you can't sew and can't afford a professional hem job (£10 per pair here), try fabric glue. If anything, tuck the excess fabric in or roll the cuffs up. :doh:



$20 to hem a pair of jeans? Crikey! It didn't cost me more than $25 to have the sleeves shortened (and lining reset) on a good wool coat. The jeans I used to get at LB rarely needed hemming. It was nice. I don't know about this red/yellow/blue line though.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 31, 2009)

"Wow! I can't believe how big they make these booths! You could fit 5 of me in here! " Instead of my boobs having to be napkin-weights. 


and "LOOK! LOOK AT HOW AMAZING THESE BOOTS FIT MY HUGE CALVES! There's even room to spare! I can't believe they were so cheap! "


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Aug 31, 2009)

OH YES! Also; 

"Wow! Since I've put on more weight my thighs have stopped hurting entirely! " 


"Oh My Gosh [Insert thinner friends name here] I Have that EXACT SAME Joe Boxer PantyxBra Combination! Where'd you buy yours? ..Oh NO WAY! I Bought Mine at K-Mart Too! _[Insert Wal-Mart for those who live in better cities. ]_ "


----------



## Crystal (Aug 31, 2009)

*while living on a VERY large campus*

Ride the bus? No. I'd much rather walk to class!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 21, 2009)

"Yes! I would love to dance with you! Let me just get one of my skinny friends to hold my drink while you wisk me off to the dance floor and they stand by watching!" :happy:


----------



## Crystal (Sep 22, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> "Yes! I would love to dance with you! Let me just get one of my skinny friends to hold my drink while you wisk me off to the dance floor and they stand by watching!" :happy:



What? No! Dancing all night on the dance floor doesn't hurt my feet at all!

Hehe. :happy:


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 22, 2009)

CrystalUT11 said:


> What? No! Dancing all night on the dance floor doesn't hurt my feet at all!
> 
> Hehe. :happy:




Haha...yea, seriously! I've resorted to wearing flats every time I go out so my feet aren't killing me by the end of the night!


----------



## mszwebs (Sep 23, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> "Yes! I would love to dance with you! Let me just get one of my skinny friends to hold my drink while you wisk me off to the dance floor and they stand by watching!" :happy:



LOL I did this... I went to a BBW dance back in July and I don't drive, so I needed a ride. Enter Skinny BFF. I only danced once (because sweaty, boner in my leg dude was enough, thanks!) but she just sat there watching the drinks and purses and watched me do my thing.

It was nice  haha.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Sep 23, 2009)

mszwebs said:


> LOL I did this... I went to a BBW dance back in July and I don't drive, so I needed a ride. Enter Skinny BFF. I only danced once (because sweaty, boner in my leg dude was enough, thanks!) but she just sat there watching the drinks and purses and watched me do my thing.
> 
> It was nice  haha.




That sounds amazing! Even though you danced with a nasty sweaty, guy who poked you with his boner, (lol) I hope you had fun!!


----------



## ToniTails (Sep 23, 2009)

I so agree with this statement--- my doctor would blame a cold on my fat lols



Ruffie said:


> Mine is
> I am so pleased to be treated with respect by the medical and insurance professionals when accessing them for my needs.
> Ruth



"I am soooo happy that that this restaurant booth has so much room for my tummy!"

and i have been able to utter that statement a few times!


----------



## Sensualbbwcurves (Mar 24, 2010)

QueenB said:


> "there are so many cute clothes to choose from! and so cheap, too! (and they are so flattering, carry my size, etc.)"




I LOVE this one!!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 25, 2010)

"Oh, You don't carry clothes in my size, only bigger? Huh. What a shame" 

Just. Once.
JUST ONCE.
I'd love to be able to go shopping with my friends [all skinny] and be able to go "Oh hey, hows this look on me? Oh I know! What's that? Oh right? I love these pants! they make my butt look so cute! " [you get the picture]


----------



## TheKayDee83 (Mar 28, 2010)

OMG, these posts are all brilliant! But I got one not mentioned yet...

Boyfriends friends, "Wow, your girlfriend is hot, I bet sex with her is out of this world! Wish I could get with someone like her. How did you get so lucky?"

My boyfriends friends all think he is suffering from low self of esteem...:blush:


----------



## Lamia (Mar 28, 2010)

"We'd love for you to be our receptionist!! First impressions are important and you'd really be an asset here at Dewey, Cheatem and Howe". 

*dropping things on the floor and gentleman runs over* "Can I help you with that pretty lady?"
*flat tire* "Can I help you with that prettty lady?"
*Carrying something heavy* "Can I help you with that pretty lady?"

See it never gets old. 

Hearing "sitting on the couch all day watching Buffy reruns is an incredible way to spend your time. I'm going to run to the store and get you some snacks"


----------



## mel (Apr 4, 2010)

I would like to say, ohh yeah..I have plenty of room (on this airplane seat)


----------



## Never2fat4me (Apr 5, 2010)

mel said:


> I would like to say, ohh yeah..I have plenty of room (on this airplane seat)



LOL! I think we all wish we could say that, Mel.

Chris


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 5, 2010)

mel said:


> I would like to say, ohh yeah..I have plenty of room (on this airplane seat)


Miracles do happen, like one time when my husband's company took some of their clients out to dinner at The Melting Pot and I was invited too. 


TallFatSue said:


> Brenda said:
> 
> 
> > How did you fit in the booths at the Melting Pot?
> ...





TallFatSue said:


> I almost forgot the best part of this arrangement. For once, I had nice roomy seating while everyone else was packed like sardines. Usually it's the exact opposite. The other people in our party were average size, and at one point one of the other women commented how snug those booths were.
> 
> She: "Gee, we're packed pretty tightly in this booth. But look at Sue, she has all kinds of space."
> Me: "I've waited all my life for a situation like this."


----------



## Crystal (Apr 5, 2010)

TheKayDee83 said:


> OMG, these posts are all brilliant! But I got one not mentioned yet...
> 
> Boyfriends friends, "Wow, your girlfriend is hot, I bet sex with her is out of this world! Wish I could get with someone like her. How did you get so lucky?"
> 
> My boyfriends friends all think he is suffering from low self of esteem...:blush:



Gah, seriously! I know this problem all too well. JUST because he likes fat women does not indicate a low level of self esteem. I hate this stereotype.


----------



## mollywogger (Apr 5, 2010)

i hate the.. oh ur so pretty.. if only you lost some weight. or like my nan says. you have such apretty face. why do you go f*ck it all up by being such a lardarse. or ur dad saying.. you've a pretty face, but it all goes south from the neck down. better do well at school to make up for that.

bless ya nan.



then when you do lose some weight.


OMG yer so pretty now. WOW. look at you now. WOW.


and they look at you with such expectancy of you to say thanks and simply cant believe it when you put the weight back on.


----------



## Cece Larue (Apr 11, 2010)

Nah, I don't think I'll be needing the extra link(s) for my new watch. 

Ohhhh pretty necklace... so glad it comes with a nice long chain.

Man! Don't those massage chairs in the mall look super sturdy!

Hold on... let me climb back on real quick! (After falling off the jetski or tube ARGH!!!)

just to name a few lol


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm sort of torn between:

I divorced his sorry ass because he said I'd gotten too thin for him.

and

No really, I LOOOOOOVE steamed bland food with no flavor whatsoever. Whoa, not so much there pal--smaller portions.


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 13, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I'm sort of torn between:
> 
> I divorced his sorry ass because he said I'd gotten too thin for him.
> 
> ...



i got one for you! oooh this steamed food tastes really fattening! hehe


----------



## LovelyLiz (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm so glad my friends and I are the same size and we can go shopping at the same stores and share clothes! 

(Okay, I realize there are fat girls who CAN say this...but I can't! WAAAAHHH! )


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 13, 2010)

You have such a pretty face. If only you'd gain a little weight you could be a knockout


----------



## bolo (May 26, 2010)

I would love to see those lovely rolls


----------



## gobettiepurple (May 26, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> I'm so glad my friends and I are the same size and we can go shopping at the same stores and share clothes!
> 
> (Okay, I realize there are fat girls who CAN say this...but I can't! WAAAAHHH! )



*Whatever Mcbeth, you have corpulent friends now . . . hehehe *


----------



## Lovelyone (May 26, 2010)

on the phone with a restaurant employee: 

"Yes Ma'am we have very wide, comfortable chairs without arms on them. We seek to accommodate all of our patrons."


----------



## Never2fat4me (May 26, 2010)

How about "Sorry the plane seat is too wide - let me see if I can find a cushion to help keep you from bouncing around in it."

Chris


----------



## supersizebbw (May 26, 2010)

at a job interview to work at a trendy restaurant or club:

"what's that? i fit the job and person description perfectly and i'm exactly the person your looking for? and can start tomorrow? wow, i wonder why i didn't apply for this sooner!"


----------



## Lovelyone (May 26, 2010)

"Wow, they only have MY size, must be my lucky day. Does my butt look big in this?"


----------



## Yoroi (Jun 21, 2010)

Keb said:


> "Me? Prettiest girl here? Nah...but thank you, sir, and sure, I'd love to go out with you Friday night."



Lol, this XD. I'd also like to be able to say things that preppy girls say when shopping etc; "Oh my god, that dress totally matches with your purse!" But I'd only sound like a gay guy :I.


----------



## George (Jun 21, 2010)

mine is finding cute clothes that fit


----------



## sarie (Jun 22, 2010)

"my stylist is bringing over a panoply of pieces - rick owens, cdg, ann d, limi feu, yohji, heider achermann, junya - i'm just concerned that there will be _too much_ that fits me perfectly!"


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 23, 2010)

"My skills are admirable but I got the job simply because of what I look like!!? Funny...usually that's the reason why I don't get the job."


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 24, 2010)

"No, Really? I mean, I know it says minimalizer, and black IS slimming, but to say I look stunning is just too much!"


Not something I'd like to say. But something I'd like to witness:

Handsome Man: [insert sweet non-creepy/asswipe compliment on beauty]
Thin Friend: Oh thank you, of course I'd love to go out with/Dance with/ ect you! 
Handsome Man: Oh, I'm sorry. I was talking to this foxy little minx over here -Point at me-.
Thin Friend: _-Envy-_


----------



## Lamia (Jun 24, 2010)

Wow international burn your bras day is awesome. I never have to wear a bra again. This is fantastic!!


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 24, 2010)

"Listen, I want to wear sexy almost booty length shorts during this hot ass summer, make 'em bigger than a size 10! "


----------



## CastingPearls (Jun 29, 2010)

Take a number, pal. 

Oh wait...I have said that.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 29, 2010)

"If you really think I'm so pretty and want to look like me, why don't you actually digest that burger you just ate for once?" 

Seriously... I am SO tempted all the time!


----------



## piratechops (Jun 29, 2010)

When catching a taxi with friends I'd love to be able to say 

"I'll jump in the back with you guys"


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 30, 2010)

I have said this before, but I'd like to say it without feeling as if I am doing something wrong or getting dirty looks from others. 

"why yes, thank you...I will have two desserts."

*hears applause from all the waifs in the restaurant who didn't, but wanted to.*


----------



## CuppyCakeSSBBW (Jul 7, 2010)

"May I have a piggy-back ride?"


"Awww babe, I love it when you pick me up and twirl me around while we hug!"


"I love that new sexual position where he lifted me up and banged me against a wall...."


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 7, 2010)

CuppyCakeSSBBW said:


> "May I have a piggy-back ride?"
> 
> 
> "Awww babe, I love it when you pick me up and twirl me around while we hug!"
> ...



Ok, I wasn't exactly LIFTED, but if your bed is against the wall at the head, and you stand on your bed with a guy right behind you and lean into the wall, you kinda sink down a little and it makes the angle work and is cushy and bouncy under your legs.

Orrr so I have heard...


----------



## LovelyLiz (Jul 7, 2010)

"Wow, yes, Mr. Stranger, I AM just eating this salad because I want to, and it's good for me, and not because I'm on a diet. That's so great that people I don't know never make assumptions about things I eat."


----------



## Dani Adorable (Jul 13, 2010)

"You like my personality AND my body?"


----------



## Crystal (Jul 13, 2010)

Rollecoasters?! I love them! I have no problem with buckling my safety belt at all!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 18, 2010)

Crystal said:


> Rollecoasters?! I love them! I have no problem with buckling my safety belt at all!


Nor is that bar too tight on my belly!!


----------



## Mishty (Jul 19, 2010)

"Oh hello studly rich hunk at seedy bar, oh whats this you don't want to buy my skinny perky friends a drink, you wanna buy ME a drink, well okay."

So shoot me. I get SO effin' tired of havin' great convos with random hotties only to be asked if Crystal, or April or Christina would mind if I gave out their numbers or if they would like a drink. I have never complained....but it's Monday.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Jul 19, 2010)

*"What, Ms. Skinny Stranger, you love my outfit and you want to know where I got it?" 

And when I tell her, she is bummed out, because its from a store that doesnt carry her size . . . and it doesn't carry her size by choice!*


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Jul 21, 2010)

For me, it's more about what I _don't_ want to say. When I meet someone new, whether a potential date or potential friend, I don't want to define fat acceptance, have to justify my fat activism or have to justify my fat body. I want to be able to interact with people without having to explain myself.


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 22, 2010)

I was in Crackerbarrel with Spouse and we were browsing through that trap of an old-country-store when a woman approached me gushing over my pink sequin tank top. She asked me where I got it and I told her Women Within. She said disappointed.....'oh....that's large size right?' I said, 'yeah sorry. The smallest size they make this in is a 12.'


----------



## mermaid8 (Aug 27, 2010)

someday i would love to try on a pair of dark blue jeans and say, " omg, these jeans are so big on me i will have to buy at size 14." (i wear an 18)

haha, but we can all dream, i guess.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 27, 2010)

mermaid8 said:


> someday i would love to try on a pair of dark blue jeans and say, " omg, these jeans are so big on me i will have to buy at size 14." (i wear an 18)
> 
> haha, but we can all dream, i guess.



Consider, Mermaid, that not all of us are dreaming about jeans sizes, bigger or smaller. Some of us have other dreams. For example, I'd love to hear another fat woman be able to say honestly and openly, "I like myself for who I am. I may have tough days when self-acceptance is hard, but most days, I'm happy with who I am, whether I wear a size 18, 28 or 36."


----------



## Dibaby35 (Aug 27, 2010)

"yes this is my second eclair I'm eating, I can sit next to you and you can watch me eat it even closer if you want since it's sooooo interesting to you what I'm eating" 

to my coworkers who are basically all women and of course and have nothing better to do then gossip behind my back because everyone else can eat the community food but ohhh noess its something to talk about if I eat it...grrrr

btw I love this thread


----------



## OhLaLaSoSexy (Aug 27, 2010)

Dibaby35 said:


> "yes this is my second eclair I'm eating, I can sit next to you and you can watch me eat it even closer if you want since it's sooooo interesting to you what I'm eating"
> 
> to my coworkers who are basically all women and of course and have nothing better to do then gossip behind my back because everyone else can eat the community food but ohhh noess its something to talk about if I eat it...grrrr
> 
> btw I love this thread



I really cant stand that! ugh!
Dont let them bother you. They just having nothing else going on. Kinda sad in a way...


----------



## mermaid8 (Aug 27, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Consider, Mermaid, that not all of us are dreaming about jeans sizes, bigger or smaller. Some of us have other dreams. For example, I'd love to hear another fat woman be able to say honestly and openly, "I like myself for who I am. I may have tough days when self-acceptance is hard, but most days, I'm happy with who I am, whether I wear a size 18, 28 or 36."



oh, well i understand your point and i didn't mean to generalize.


----------



## DearPrudence (Nov 21, 2010)

"Free lunch at work? Why sure, I'd love to go down and partake in the festivities for a half hour without being stared at like I'm some greedy fatty.."

"Sure Prof, let's walk 2 miles into the wilderness to record trees for 15 minutes, then walk all the way back! Oh, it's snowy, freezing, and slippery? Perfect!"


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Consider, Mermaid, that not all of us are dreaming about jeans sizes, bigger or smaller. Some of us have other dreams. For example, I'd love to hear another fat woman be able to say honestly and openly, "I like myself for who I am. I may have tough days when self-acceptance is hard, but most days, I'm happy with who I am, whether I wear a size 18, 28 or 36."





mermaid8 said:


> oh, well i understand your point and i didn't mean to generalize.



Sorry, but this bothers me... She is entitled to her own opinion and that is obviously something she would like to say.... It can be different from yours... 


We are about size acceptance here, all sizes, right? Even smaller ones.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

Aust99 said:


> Sorry, but this bothers me... She is entitled to her own opinion and that is obviously something she would like to say.... It can be different from yours...
> 
> 
> We are about size acceptance here, all sizes, right? Even smaller ones.



My issue is not with her size or her desire to lose weight. It's with her assumption that all fat women (or women who feel that they're fat) have a desire to lose weight and fit in smaller jeans. Some of us are quite happy with our size and the clothes we wear, and have no desire to lose weight. What I wrote was for young Mermaid to _consider_. When she first started posting on this forum, she seemed confused about how fat women can feel confident and find ourselves attractive, since she didn't feel that way herself. One of the ways I do it, and many other fat women, too (based on the numerous fat positive blogs I read), is that we've developed confidence in who we are as individuals and love the clothes we wear. Perhaps if she let go of some of her assumptions about fat women, she might start to find some of that confidence for herself.


----------



## blueeyedevie (Nov 23, 2010)

What would make my day great...OH MY GOSH, They have my size jeans 34-36 and OMG there in the washes I want...OH and they are on sale.... LOL


----------



## AmazingAmy (Nov 23, 2010)

mermaid8 said:


> someday i would love to try on a pair of dark blue jeans and say, " omg, these jeans are so big on me i will have to buy at size 14." (i wear an 18)
> haha, but we can all dream, i guess.





thirtiesgirl said:


> My issue is not with her size or her desire to lose weight. It's with her assumption that all fat women (or women who feel that they're fat) have a desire to lose weight and fit in smaller jeans. Some of us are quite happy with our size and the clothes we wear, and have no desire to lose weight. What I wrote was for young Mermaid to _consider_. When she first started posting on this forum, she seemed confused about how fat women can feel confident and find ourselves attractive, since she didn't feel that way herself. One of the ways I do it, and many other fat women, too (based on the numerous fat positive blogs I read), is that we've developed confidence in who we are as individuals and love the clothes we wear. Perhaps if she let go of some of her assumptions about fat women, she might start to find some of that confidence for herself.



I disagree, I don't think Mermaid was making *ANY* sort of assumption. The context of her "_but we can all dream, i guess_" was simply a whimsical gesture of desiring such things in general, whether it be finding a nice pair of jeans, meeting the right man, winning the lottery, or accepting ourselves. You took a casual "if only" and twisted it into a generalisation/judgement of fat women that wasn't there at all. Despite Mermaid using "we", she was simply (and quite frankly, _clearly_) speaking out loud for herself. It's _you _ who has assumed a hell of a lot about Mermaid to have even interpreted such an inconsequential phrase as ignorant, thirtiesgirl.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

AmazingAmy said:


> I disagree, I don't think Mermaid was making *ANY* sort of assumption. The context of her "_but we can all dream, i guess_" was simply a whimsical gesture of desiring such things in general, whether it be finding a nice pair of jeans, meeting the right man, winning the lottery, or accepting ourselves. You took a casual "if only" and twisted it into a generalisation/judgement of fat women that wasn't there at all. Despite Mermaid using "we", she was simply (and quite frankly, _clearly_) speaking out loud for herself. It's _you _ who has assumed a hell of a lot about Mermaid to have even interpreted such an inconsequential phrase as ignorant, thirtiesgirl.



It really isn't an inconsequential phrase, Amy. In her brief time on this forum, Mermaid often expressed a lot of self-doubt and dislike of her body, including her desire to fit in smaller clothes. That doesn't speak to self-acceptance and self-love, in my opinion. I'm all for being able to freely express one's dissatisfaction with one's body in a safe place, but with the number of times Mermaid seemed to do so in her brief time on this forum, it seemed to me that there was something else going on. Her posts gave me the impression that she really wasn't here to participate in discussions about size acceptance, but was here to fish for compliments and male attention. When she discovered that most of the guys here spend more time on the paysite board, and the rest of the boards are populated by more women who _are_ here to discuss size acceptance, she stopped posting here and instead joined another 'BBW' site where she could potentially obtain more male attention. Some of her posts on the other site echoed the complaints she'd written here - how she's unsatisfied with her body, dislikes being fat, no one finds her attractive, etc. More fishing for compliments and male attention, imo. I don't know if she got what she wanted from the other site, but she hasn't been back here, so I guess it maybe worked for her.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> It really isn't an inconsequential phrase, Amy. In her brief time on this forum, Mermaid often expressed a lot of self-doubt and dislike of her body, including her desire to fit in smaller clothes. That doesn't speak to self-acceptance and self-love, in my opinion. I'm all for being able to freely express one's dissatisfaction with one's body in a safe place, but with the number of times Mermaid seemed to do so in her brief time on this forum, it seemed to me that there was something else going on. Her posts gave me the impression that she really wasn't here to participate in discussions about size acceptance, but was here to fish for compliments and male attention. When she discovered that most of the guys here spend more time on the paysite board, and the rest of the boards are populated by more women who _are_ here to discuss size acceptance, she stopped posting here and instead joined another 'BBW' site where she could potentially obtain more male attention. Some of her posts on the other site echoed the complaints she'd written here - how she's unsatisfied with her body, dislikes being fat, no one finds her attractive, etc. More fishing for compliments and male attention, imo. I don't know if she got what she wanted from the other site, but she hasn't been back here, so I guess it maybe worked for her.



In the name of fat girl solidarity . . . can we not point fingers and assume that someone has a dislike for their body. Who are we to judge whether or not mermaid has any dislikes about her body. We define self-acceptance and love on our own terms. whether or not your threshold for both was met by mermaid is irrelevant. 

I think Dims is full of self-doubt, and that's a natural propensity in women. We all go through periods of hating or loving our bodies, as people of every size do - but Dims should be a place free from the sort of negativity that you seem to perpetuate. There are so many things I could say about your post, I mean literally I could go line by line and refute or dismiss everything that you have said, but fortunate for you I have neither the time or the inclination to do so. 

If Mermaid is on here "to fish for compliments" in the midst of a reality that tells her everyday that she is ugly and fat, who are you to say anything against that? Its really none of your business why she is on here. Perhaps she left because people like you pushed her out . . . is dims going to become a place where the select few tell others "your not fat enough" or "you arent dedicated to the movement enough", because if that is the case, I will take a hasty exit.

thirtiesgirl, you are a very nice person from what I have met with in the real world - don't subjugate others to make a point. Its unbecoming of a lady and it doesn't lead to making more friends.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> In the name of fat girl solidarity . . . can we not point fingers and assume that someone has a dislike for their body. Who are we to judge whether or not mermaid has any dislikes about her body. We define self-acceptance and love on our own terms. whether or not your threshold for both was met by mermaid is irrelevant.



I'm not 'pointing fingers,' Bettie. Mermaid wrote several posts on not liking her body herself when she joined this site. It was obvious she was new to the idea of size acceptance and was in the process of learning, but rather than sticking around to discuss size acceptance and continue learning more, she chose to join another forum where there's less conversation about size acceptance (much less, in fact) and more of a sexual/appearance-oriented nature.



gobettiepurple said:


> I think Dims is full of self-doubt, and that's a natural propensity in women. We all go through periods of hating or loving our bodies, as people of every size do - but Dims should be a place free from the sort of negativity that you seem to perpetuate.



Yes, I'm the negative one here. *eyeroll* Bettie, you've missed my point. As I wrote in my last few posts regarding Ms. Mermaid, I have no issue with her choice to express her lack of confidence or her desire to lose weight, and I agree that it's good for fat people to have a place where they can express their doubts in a safe environment. I don't believe Mermaid was sincere in trying to overcome her doubts and learn to love her body, though. As I wrote, she was simply expressing those things to get compliments and attention. _That_ is what I take issue with.



gobettiepurple said:


> There are so many things I could say about your post, I mean literally I could go line by line and refute or dismiss everything that you have said, but fortunate for you I have neither the time or the inclination to do so.



_Fortunate_ for me? Bettie, you make me smile. Please, feel free to write whatever you'd like to write about me and make me feel less fortunate. I'd love to read it.



gobettiepurple said:


> If Mermaid is on here "to fish for compliments" in the midst of a reality that tells her everyday that she is ugly and fat, who are you to say anything against that?



Nor did I. I never said she was wrong for doing so. I've done the same thing myself in my younger years, joining internet forums or bulletin boards, looking for some male attention. Sometimes I found what I was looking for; sometimes I didn't. If I didn't find what I was looking for as quickly as I'd like, I didn't hang around the forum, much as Mermaid has done. I've heard much the same complaint from you and other women here, that there aren't enough men on this site and "too many women."



gobettiepurple said:


> Its really none of your business why she is on here. Perhaps she left because people like you pushed her out . . . is dims going to become a place where the select few tell others "your not fat enough" or "you arent dedicated to the movement enough", because if that is the case, I will take a hasty exit.



Yes, Bettie, I'm the big bad wolf. I'm the reason Mermaid left. *eyeroll* 



gobettiepurple said:


> thirtiesgirl, you are a very nice person from what I have met with in the real world - don't subjugate others to make a point. Its unbecoming of a lady and it doesn't lead to making more friends.



Who's judging who, here? "Unbecoming of a lady?" Is this 1952? You've yet to get to know me in the real world. The times I've talked with you in person, you've largely spent it speaking negatively of people on this site and that you're disappointed that there aren't enough men who post here. I'd be interested to hear your explanation of how that's "becoming of a lady."


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Who's judging who, here? "Unbecoming of a lady?" Is this 1952? You've yet to get to know me in the real world. The times I've talked with you in person, you've largely spent it speaking negatively of people on this site and that you're disappointed that there aren't enough men who post here. I'd be interested to hear your explanation of how that's "becoming of a lady."



Its interesting how, when someone cuts you to the quick, you immediately lash out with claws and lethally charged rhetoric. All the other criticism, I can take. However, I have never said anything to the affect of what has been quoted above. Do you want to throw down doll, because be my guest. I do not think I am alone in my exasperation for the way in which you treat people on these boards. 

How dare you post about my behavior as "unbecoming of a lady" as you obviously don't understand what sort of behavior people will not tolerate. I was nice in my word choice in the above post, and "unbecoming of a lady" was a nice way of saying "stop being a B_%#" - because I would never say that to you or anyone. 

Its fortunate for you that on this site you can hide behind your relative anonymity and post whatever you feel like it without regard for others feelings or perspectives. Truthfully, I think you are making more enemies than friends, but utimately its your opinion, which matters little to some of us.

In truth, its really was my mistake for thinking that you could take some criticism that you so liberally dish out to everyone. I apologize for overestimating you, and it will never happen again. I hope you find whatever fulfillment you are looking for on these boards.


----------



## Aust99 (Nov 23, 2010)

Bringing the thread back on track - 

"Wow... these heels are amazing, I've been standing in them all day and my feet don't even hurt. Who wants to go dancing??"


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2010)

I need to get a smaller mirror.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

gobettiepurple said:


> Its interesting how, when someone cuts you to the quick, you immediately lash out with claws and lethally charged rhetoric. All the other criticism, I can take. However, I have never said anything to the affect of what has been quoted above. Do you want to throw down doll, because be my guest. I do not think I am alone in my exasperation for the way in which you treat people on these boards.



As do you, Bettie, as do you. As you've said to me in person, you don't like the fact that there aren't enough men on these forums and that there are "too many women." When I mention that I have an issue with Mermaid joining the forum with what seems like similar intentions - that she's looking for male attention and doesn't really want to participate in discussions about size acceptance - you lash out at me. You may couch it in 'niceties,' but, Bettie, you're still lashing out. I'd rather have you show your true face and call me a bitch than play these passive-aggressive games, but it seems that you adhere to the Stepford Wife mentality of playing nice on the surface, but speaking ill behind others' backs.

I'd also rather see you participate in some of the size acceptance discussions on this forum, rather than just sticking to the Southern California threads and making an occasional appearance in other threads, lately just to go after something I've posted. You seem to enjoy telling me how wrong I am, that I'm "making enemies," and that my opinion doesn't matter to anyone. Keep in mind, hon, that's _your_ opinion, which you're certainly entitled to, but I think your energy would be much better spent actually participating in some size acceptance discussions and maybe learning a thing or two. You're young, still on the journey, and hopefully intelligent enough to see that there's still more for you to discover.


----------



## spiritangel (Nov 23, 2010)

Id like to say that I am Awesome wonderfull and sexy and if you cant handle it 

f... off

and so are tons of the amazing women on this forum cp, Aust, Amy and gobettie amongst them


----------



## msbard90 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow every piece of clothing I try on is just SOOOO flattering!


----------



## msbard90 (Nov 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> ]
> *I'd also rather see you participate in some of the size acceptance discussions on this forum, rather than just sticking to the Southern California threads and making an occasional appearance in other threads, lately just to go after something I've posted. * You seem to enjoy telling me how wrong I am, that I'm "making enemies," and that my opinion doesn't matter to anyone. Keep in mind, hon, that's _your_ opinion, which you're certainly entitled to, but I think your energy would be much better spent actually participating in some size acceptance discussions and maybe learning a thing or two. *You're young, still on the journey, and hopefully intelligent enough to see that there's still more for you to discover*.



Who on earth are you to tell someone where they should or should not post? Just stop. You're making a fool of yourself. You're no saint yourself and for you to go on telling people how to behave and that they are "still on the journey" makes you sound like such a jackass, fyi. Since when did you know so much about size acceptance? Since when was the "journey" of accepting yourself for who you are merely based on the participation of Dims or based on age? I think you have a lot of "discovering" to do yourself.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Nov 23, 2010)

msbard90 said:


> Who on earth are you to tell someone where they should or should not post? Just stop. You're making a fool of yourself. You're no saint yourself and for you to go on telling people how to behave and that they are "still on the journey" makes you sound like such  a jackass, fyi. Since when did you know so much about size acceptance? Since when was the "journey" of accepting yourself for who you are merely based on the participation of Dims or based on age? I think you have a lot of "discovering" to do yourself.



I'm not telling Bettie where she should or should not post. I'm saying that _I'd like to see_ her participate more in other forums. I think she has a lot to contribute and a lot to learn and it would be a good experience for everyone. That's a little different than saying "you must post here" or "you must post there." I'm in no way taking away her choice. Bettie is also 25 years young and, from my estimation, is still relatively new to size acceptance. Not new to being fat and dealing with the experiences of growing up fat in Southern California, but relatively new to some of the tenets and theories of size acceptance. I would not attempt to discount Bettie's experiences of growing up fat, especially in Southern California, having done so myself. But, based on Bettie's age and from what I've read from her, I believe there's still more to be learned about size acceptance, and also that her own perspective on some of the size acceptance issues discussed here would be valuable. I've been reading about size acceptance and participating in size acceptance discussions since I was about her age, and I'm older than Bettie by several decades (sad to admit). I *do* know a thing or two about the tenets and theories of size acceptance because I've spent time educating myself about them. I've also spent time reflecting on which theories work for me and which I choose to reject. I think I'm pretty well informed on the subject because I don't just look at it from the perspective of my own experiences growing up as a fat kid and a fat teen. I've read a lot of other people's perspectives on the subject, which has helped me develop and define mine. I wonder if others here could say the same.


----------



## isamarie69 (Nov 23, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> As do you, Bettie, as do you. As you've said to me in person, you don't like the fact that there aren't enough men on these forums and that there are "too many women." When I mention that I have an issue with Mermaid joining the forum with what seems like similar intentions - that she's looking for male attention and doesn't really want to participate in discussions about size acceptance - you lash out at me. You may couch it in 'niceties,' but, Bettie, you're still lashing out. I'd rather have you show your true face and call me a bitch than play these passive-aggressive games, but it seems that you adhere to the Stepford Wife mentality of playing nice on the surface, but speaking ill behind others' backs.
> 
> I'd also rather see you participate in some of the size acceptance discussions on this forum, rather than just sticking to the Southern California threads and making an occasional appearance in other threads, lately just to go after something I've posted. You seem to enjoy telling me how wrong I am, that I'm "making enemies," and that my opinion doesn't matter to anyone. Keep in mind, hon, that's _your_ opinion, which you're certainly entitled to, but I think your energy would be much better spent actually participating in some size acceptance discussions and maybe learning a thing or two. You're young, still on the journey, and hopefully intelligent enough to see that there's still more for you to discover.



First off, I can not believe all this hoopla over a girl that is not even posting here anymore, secondly, that she would be happy to state shes not a size 18 but actually a size 14 (which is still a plus size btw) I for one will step up right here right now and say yes I am proud of who I am and except my weight as being a part of me, but yes its true I would rather have not dealt with being over weight or all the issues that come with it. Wanting to be thinner is not lashing out at size acceptance and should not be lumped and generalized as such. As woman we are always wanting to do things to alter our apperance, be it coloring our hair, wearing make up, styling our hair, or even wearing high heels to make us feel taller or because we think it makes our legs look better, we wear pantyhose because we want our legs to even and smooth, basicly as woman we all do something to alter our apperance in some way. Wanting to be a size smaller or even a size bigger for whatever reason is our right and we have a right to voice it where ever we want, and should not be pointed at and made feel like our choices are less important! 

Thirdly and most importantly its not right to bring private outside disscussions that any of us have here and blab them on the boards, I do not remember ever hearing Gobettie dogging anyone or personally attacking them, The only thing I have heard Bettie say is that it sometimes bothers her when she has something intellegent to post and people here get clicky and just step over her post completely. And I agree with her on this fact because its happend to me in the past too. Which could be why she has chosen to post mostly in the West threads, I feel I have begun doing tohe same thing. As for an interest in mens attention on the board we have several threads that are infact threads to get mens attention or vice versa so don't say it doesn't go over well here. I can remember when you first started posting on Dims and within your first week you were "fishing for compliments" on the crush thread. With that and some of the conversation we had when we met the first time leads me to believe you as like many woman post and hope for male attention. I on the other hand will stand up and say I like the male attention and if I didn't I would not post on the cleavage thread, as you have also posted on in the past. And need I remind you you only joined the boards in June of this year, and I don't know internet years but it was not that long ago. 

Also this was posted via my phone so please overlook my errors!


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 23, 2010)

Last time I checked, the BBW forum was supposed to be a protected forum (I know, I KNOW, why bother but.....) I never thought it might have to be protected from OTHER BBWs or fat women (for anyone who objects to labels.)

I asked this before but why does anyone (general ANYONE) need to invalidate anyone else in order to make a point? And when that is pointed out over and over and over again, the answer is always 'not me, not me, you don't understand cos you're young or stupid or male or uneducated or frivolous cos you come here to hang out for shits and giggles rather than attempt to save the world like ME ME ME GODDAMN I'M HOT SHIT you peasants) and it's said SO passive-aggressively by someone who loathes passive-aggression that all credibility is completely lost especially because of the hypocrisy and when THAT'S pointed out we're all fucking drones or Stepford Wives. That's not directly insulting? THAT'S not offensive? Why not? 

This is a good thread. Yeah, it might be lighthearted and not the least bit educational or activist but I for one would like it to not hit the land of Dims Limbo via lock-down. I'm not even going to ask if we can all just get along. I'm saying shut the fuck up cos I'm sick of this stupid petty bullshit.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 23, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Last time I checked, the BBW forum was supposed to be a protected forum (I know, I KNOW, why bother but.....) I never thought it might have to be protected from OTHER BBWs or fat women (for anyone who objects to labels.)
> 
> I asked this before but why does anyone (general ANYONE) need to invalidate anyone else in order to make a point? And when that is pointed out over and over and over again, the answer is always 'not me, not me, you don't understand cos you're young or stupid or male or uneducated or frivolous cos you come here to hang out for shits and giggles rather than attempt to save the world like ME ME ME GODDAMN I'M HOT SHIT you peasants) and it's said SO passive-aggressively by someone who loathes passive-aggression that all credibility is completely lost especially because of the hypocrisy and when THAT'S pointed out we're all fucking drones or Stepford Wives. That's not directly insulting? THAT'S not offensive? Why not?
> 
> This is a good thread. Yeah, it might be lighthearted and not the least bit educational or activist but I for one would like it to not hit the land of Dims Limbo via lock-down. I'm not even going to ask if we can all just get along. I'm saying shut the fuck up cos I'm sick of this stupid petty bullshit.



I agree with Casting and Isamarie . . . if thirtiesgirl would like to ask the moderates to take out our skirmish and start an "anti-bettie" campaign on another thread, I would gladly take on the challenge. Also, I agree that I myself have participated in the muckraking that thirtiesgirl perpetuates and it was never my intention to do so. I felt so bad when I read what she said about Mermaid, who has since left the boards, which at the time of post I did not know. I happen to be a champion of the underdog, so in the future, I will read all posts thoroughly in order to have full knowledge at the time of post.

In short, Mods please get this crap out of here and if thirtiesgirl would like some more intellectual sparring than by all means bring it on.

This is one of the main reasons I do not post anything of interest on these boards, if its not people ignoring my posts, its that people misinterpret and take me a little too literal or take offense over a simple opinion, however strongly worded or right it might be.

And you are right thirtiesgirl, it is my opinion, and the opinion of several other ladies who pm, repped or stuck up for me, that your bullying tactics are sort of getting old. Perhaps thats one of the reasons mermaid left, because she didnt like all the opinions that kept running up against other opinions, each claiming to be truth and disregarding the others as misinformed or stupid. I will probably soon make a hasty departure as well, that is to say that Dims just isnt what I thought it would be.


----------



## Mishty (Nov 24, 2010)

"Don't worry, the bar on this ride was made for people lots bigger than you, enjoy the thrill!!"


I wanna ride a roller coaster dammit.


----------



## Jes (Nov 25, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Consider, Mermaid, that not all of us are dreaming about jeans sizes, bigger or smaller. Some of us have other dreams. For example, I'd love to hear another fat woman be able to say honestly and openly, "I like myself for who I am. I may have tough days when self-acceptance is hard, but most days, I'm happy with who I am, whether I wear a size 18, 28 or 36."



Is this your confession, 30s? Because you can make it. And you shouldn't have to face judgement about it. But then Mermaid gets to make hers, too. And she shouldn't have to be judged, either. No one wants a nun's ruler to come out and give anyone a whack here.


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 26, 2010)

I would like to be able to say that i'm not very disappointed in and dispirited about all of the petty squabbling lately


----------



## gobettiepurple (Nov 26, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> I would like to be able to say that i'm not very disappointed in and dispirited about all of the petty squabbling lately



Agreed 

I would like to be able to say that I stuffed myself at thanksgiving without feeling that there was a pun intended . . .


----------



## Mishty (Nov 26, 2010)

"I got some really pimp stuff at Old Navy at midnight! Woo! 5 dollar jeans. I love clothes, I love Black Friday." 



online only g'damn bs.


----------



## lovelocs (Nov 27, 2010)

I discovered a skin regimen which will give me smooth, even skin all over.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Nov 27, 2010)

This thread is closed for cleanup. Please review the bbw forum rules.


----------

